# Amazon Prime 2-day doesn't always come through



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone else with Amazon Prime has not gotten their 2-day shipment on the date promised.  I ordered a few things very early Wed. morning that were to arrive yesterday (Friday).  I could see by the UPS tracking on Friday that instead of being out for delivery, it left Horsham, PA around noon.  It's in NY now, but UPS doesn't deliver on Saturday.  I had to enter my tracking number on the UPS site to find out that it will be delivered Monday before 8pm.

I've had problems in the past with attempted deliveries on my 2-day deliveries, but only either because I wasn't home or the UPS man didn't bother to ring my apartment, or USPS came at night after I went to work and they didn't leave a delivery slip until the next day.

I think that Amazon is starting to slip on this -- too much work for too few employees.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I ordered a few things yesterday morning by about 10am, all Prime, and all are supposed to deliver on Wed... I found it odd, but with the weather here, Wed is about when it's supposed to warm up a little.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I ordered a few things yesterday morning by about 10am, all Prime, and all are supposed to deliver on Wed... I found it odd, but with the weather here, Wed is about when it's supposed to warm up a little.


Seems that they should have given you a Tuesday delivery.

On my order they gave me a delivery date of 12/6 (Friday), but it didn't even go out until Friday.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I purchased something with Prime the other day and was pretty disappointed, not because it took longer, but because it was really misrepresented.  I ordered the item on Friday I think, and the order details said I would get it by Tuesday which is normal.  I don't expect the weekend to count.  It ships Sunday night and I'm given a tracking number that says it will arrive by UPS on Wednesday.  Okay... that's just one more day.  It's Christmas time, there's bound to be delays.

But here's where it irks me.  The package does, indeed, arrive on Wednesday.  But it doesn't arrive to me.  They had UPS deliver it to the post office at 10am.  The tracking said "Transferred to post office." or some such under the details.  I have never heard of them doing this before.  And of course 10am is too late for it to go out with that day's mail, so I didn't get it until Thursday.

I really don't think they should be telling you to expect a package to be delivered on a certain day if they're not going to actually deliver it to you and just drop it off at the post office instead.  I looked into it and it sounds like some new service UPS provides, and I got lucky by getting it the next day judging by some of the stories.  Some people were saying their package spent nearly a whole business week tied up in their post office system before it made it to their door.  It just seems really disingenuous.  I'd rather pay the extra 50 cents or whatever it is they're saving by using that hybrid delivery method.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I had the same issue a few weeks ago for an OTC for one of my dogs.  I used 1 day shipping with my Prime. I was not happy especially since Amazon's tracking page showed it was going to be delivered 2 days earlier than FEDEX's site.  I sent them an email - they apologized and gave me a credit on my account.  But yes - its frustrating especially when its something you really need.  Where are those drones??


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My Fire HDX was delivered a day after it was originally promised. I ordered it immediately when they cut the price by fifty dollars a few days ago (I think that was Sunday, but not positive). It was originally guaranteed for delivery on Wednesday, but shipped promptly from a warehouse in Utah, and hadn't arrived in Oklahoma City when I checked on Wednesday morning, even though tracking still showed expected delivery that day. It got to town about 11 AM and was delivered the next day. It had to arrive from Utah driving through a Winter storm, I know about it because the storm was headed for us and so was being heavily covered in our media. I suspect the storm delayed things a day. I'm not in a panic over it, though I admit I'd like to have had it the day earlier!

I've almost always been happy with my delivery times, though I wouldn't be shocked if Amazon slips a bit during the Black Friday and aftermath rush. Fortunately, after one small impulse order yesterday of a diet food I want to try,  I am hopefully done with ordering from them for till after Christmas!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been ordering through Prime for as long as it's been available...thousands of dollars worth of "stuff."  I've had one, maybe two items arrive late.  I've also had more than that arrive sooner than advertised.  I've got no complaints.  With the gazillions of packages Amazon ships every day, some are going to go astray.

I've had Amazon deliver through our post office.  I've typically still gotten them the day they were promised.

If your Prime day isn't met, you can contact Amazon CS, they'll likely give you a credit.

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

For the other end of the spectrum, I ordered something Friday morning with 2-day Prime shipping. They said it would arrive Monday. I got a "shipped" email later in the day saying it was scheduled to arrive Sunday, for which I figured that meant Monday, really, since the rental office would be closed and they probably wouldn't be able to get into my building. So about 4pm today (Saturday) I got an email from the apartment office saying I had a package, and sure enough, it was delivered today.

So, yes, there does seem to be variability, often dependent upon where it actually has to ship from, which carrier is used, and so forth. Overall they're usually on schedule for me, and I've probably had roughly the same number of 3 instead of 2 day deliveries as I have 1 instead of 2, with perhaps a bit more likelihood for the 3-days this time of year.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've noticed many of my packages now coming from Amazon via UPS SurePost where it's delivered to the post office and then they deliver it. I agree, it is a slower service and does not always meet their 2 day shipping. Luckily, my post office does not hang on to packages so they aren't delayed too long. I started noticing this service being used when Amazon raised their free shipping to a $35 purchase for non-prime members. I love being able to know exactly when an item I order will arrive so I hope this isn't the way things are going to go.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I too have more prime packages come with surepost. For me the main issue with that is that the postal service is not required to deliver packages to your door in apartments here. So they put them all in the leasing office, if you are home of not. And the office people are really unreliable with when they are there or not and I have to waddle all the way to the other end of the community to get the packages. UPS and Fedex always come to my door no matter what. 

I didn't have a lot of surepost up until the last few weeks. More and more stuff is coming this way now. One of the reasons I went on prime in the first place is to get most of my packages with fedex or UPS. And its been that way up until now. 

But right now I have a few packages that are late. Not all from amazon. They were suppose to be here yesterday and today. But Dallas airport has been pretty much shut down and I think most comes through there to get to me further south. So understandably, they are sitting somewhere. I want my nuts darn it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Agree with Betsy.  The only times -- and there aren't very many when I think of the hundreds, maybe thousands, of things I've ordered over the years -- I've had a package not arrive on time, Amazon gave a credit.  Usually they reshipped the item without charge and just said, "if the other one comes, let us know and we'll sort out returning it if that's what you want."  Recently something was late and before I even had a chance to contact them, THEY contacted me. I'd paid the extra $3.99 for 1 day shipping and they refunded it.

Recognize there's been some nasty weather in the country lately.  And even if you think it's not directly affecting you, it CAN affect where the planes and trucks are that are needed to bring you your stuff.

If there's a particular shipping method that routinely fails to meet the promised date, let them know that as well. I had concerns about LaserShip a couple of years ago -- not that they didn't deliver on time, but that they'd mark it delivered early when it hadn't been.  I'd check tracking in the evening for a package due the next day and tracking would say it was delivered.  I contacted Amazon -- and I contacted the shipper directly -- and when the guy delivered the thing the next day I told him that wasn't appropriate as it made it look like he was stealing stuff.  He was really just trying to save time and then ended up being too late to get to my house.  He apologized and it hasn't happened again.

And sometimes things just happen: a couple of weeks ago we were expecting a shipment on Wednesday that never showed.  This was UPS and tracking said delivered. . . . . . weird 'cause they're usually pretty good -- even if I do wish they'd at least ring the bell or knock on the door to let me know they've left something even if they don't need a signature.   So we contacted Amazon, they reshipped it, sent it 1 day shipping which we didn't have to pay for and got the item the next day.  Then the first one showed up.  We think it got put on the wrong porch and it just took a day or so for the neighbor to either take it to UPS or walk it to our house and deliver it themselves.  Called Amazon back and got it sorted money wise and everything was good. 

So the moral of all these stories is: if it doesn't arrive on time, contact Amazon about it.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, it'll all get better when the drones start delivering!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I ordered an item on the 3rd, with Prime delivery scheduled for the 5th.  
It was delivered on the 6th.  On the fifth UPS had this note on the tracking:
Due to local operation disruption, packages not unloaded from trailer, expect a one day business day delay.
Weather hear not bad on the days in question.
Origin was Nashville to Knoxville to Roanoke, VA to Laurel, MD and eventually here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I ordered an item on the 3rd, with Prime delivery scheduled for the 5th.
> It was delivered on the 6th. On the fifth UPS had this note on the tracking:
> Due to local operation disruption, packages not unloaded from trailer, expect a one day business day delay.
> Weather hear not bad on the days in question.
> Origin was Nashville to Knoxville to Roanoke, VA to Laurel, MD and eventually here.


Read in the paper today there was a fire on a truck at a distribution center in Maryland . . . . . . . . .


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Read in the paper today there was a fire on a truck at a distribution center in Maryland . . . . . . . . .


Yeah so did I...and it made me wonder. Fortunately my stuff came on the 6th, 1 day late. The report said something about lots of value being burned.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think the problem with my order is with Amazon not getting the package to UPS until Friday, the date it was to be delivered.  On Thursday they transmitted the information, but it left Horsham, PA mid-Friday.  I haven't called Amazon, because I don't want a repeat of what happened the last week of September (just before I got my paperwhite 2).  I called them about an order that didn't arrive, they told me they were giving me a credit and I'd have to re-order.  

I received the paperwhite cover and a set of hair products twice as a result.  I wanted to return one of them, but when I tried to print a return label, there was not an appropriate reason for return listed.  I chose something like duplicate and it was rejected.  I was busy and I let it pass, but I still have those two things -- the extra paperwhite cover and the Nexium shampoo and conditioner.  I have kept them in the box.  Amazon has not contacted me, but it's on the record in my orders that it was delivered.

I don't want to repeat that on this order, so I will wait until I receive my order to let them know.  UPS sent me an email today about the scheduled delivery for tomorrow.  I don't work on Mondays, but I have to be home for this.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I live in one of the areas that is getting Sunday delivery.  Wow...I ordered two items on Friday and they got here today (Sunday).  This is the third time I have received packages USPS on Sunday.  No extra cost, but I don't know until after I order that it will be Sunday delivery. I am a Prime member.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Until recently I have not had a problem with any of my Amazon deliveries unless there were weather delays...  However, this move to "smartpost" is getting annoying.  If I have to go down the block to the mailbox or even in to town to the post office if the mailman didn't want to drive to my house with something that wouldn't fit, what's the point?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I think the problem with my order is with Amazon not getting the package to UPS until Friday, the date it was to be delivered. On Thursday they transmitted the information, but it left Horsham, PA mid-Friday. I haven't called Amazon, because I don't want a repeat of what happened the last week of September (just before I got my paperwhite 2). I called them about an order that didn't arrive, they told me they were giving me a credit and I'd have to re-order.
> 
> I received the paperwhite cover and a set of hair products twice as a result. I wanted to return one of them, but when I tried to print a return label, there was not an appropriate reason for return listed. I chose something like duplicate and it was rejected. I was busy and I let it pass, but I still have those two things -- the extra paperwhite cover and the Nexium shampoo and conditioner. I have kept them in the box. Amazon has not contacted me, but it's on the record in my orders that it was delivered.
> 
> I don't want to repeat that on this order, so I will wait until I receive my order to let them know. UPS sent me an email today about the scheduled delivery for tomorrow. I don't work on Mondays, but I have to be home for this.


FWIW, I would always suggest waiting until a day or two _after_ the delivery promise date before contacting them -- for just this reason: it MAY show up. But even if it's NOT their fault -- like it was left on the wrong porch -- I would still eventually contact them and request compensation for the late delivery.

It's also important whether or not it is showing in the tracking as 'delivered'.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

mlewis78 said:


> I think the problem with my order is with Amazon not getting the package to UPS until Friday, the date it was to be delivered.


This happened to me Thanksgiving week. Ordered something on Monday, they said I'd get it Wednesday. I didn't get it until the following Monday. There seemed to be no tracking info (other than something like UPS has received notice that they'll get this package) until AFTER I chatted with Amazon. They did give me a $5 credit to use on a future order (without me asking). This time it wasn't a huge deal, but it's happened at least 2 times for me in the past, and once it was a gift, and I was late getting the gift to the recipient. I think once before they've given me a credit, but I had to really argue the point. They said that since I didn't pay anything for shipping, there was nothing for them to refund. And I said yes, but I paid for Amazon Prime in order to get that free shipping.

It's a shame that you can't entirely depend on it. I know sometimes weather happens, but this time, it seemed like they just never gave it to UPS promptly.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to remind myself when I order to check if the item is available now or in the future.  Shipping schedule delivery date is determined by when item is available or even when carrier receives the package.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> I have to remind myself when I order to check if the item is available now or in the future. Shipping schedule delivery date is determined by when item is available or even when carrier receives the package.


True, but with the times my order was late, this wasn't the issue. Amazon said it was in stock and would be delivered in 2 days.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

As it happens I had a order that was supposed arrive on Tuesday, and at lunchtime today I received a message from Amazon saying that weather had caused a delay in delivery. I didn't receive this for the other shipment that was late.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I had a few late packages. A couple from Amazon that couldn't get there because of Dallas Airport are coming today with UPS and I got some non amazon orders today by Fedex that were also stuck getting to Dallas. I could tell by the tracking they didn't fly in to Dallas until yesterday. They were suppose to be here on Friday. One is wine, so someone has to sign, glad I am home today too. 

I finally got my nuts. They were very cold nuts.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Got my package today (thankfully at noon).  I let them know about it being one business day late through the delivery and packaging rating.  Ann, is that the best way to let them know?  I don't expect a credit, since I have prime and didn't pay a specific shipping fee.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ahghh...I should have known better than to say I was getting my stuff on time and early.  I was supposed to get a Fire HDX 8.9 today and guess what?  FedEx did not deliver it and it still says in transit.  I contacted CS and they say I should wait two more days and then they will take some action.    It is my own fault...I bragged about Sunday delivery and now I get no delivery.  I do find FedEx to be less reliable than UPS in our area.  Even USPS has been reliable for Sunday delivery.  Oh well...hopefully it will get here before Christmas!!


----------

